# single stage Snow blower?



## s002wjh (Sep 15, 2015)

looking for a good and reliable single stage snow blower, any recommendation?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

You looking to buy a new machine or used machine? Will this be your primary machine or used to supplement a two stage machine?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honda hs621. reliable, quiet, and throws far


----------



## s002wjh (Sep 15, 2015)

Freezn said:


> You looking to buy a new machine or used machine? Will this be your primary machine or used to supplement a two stage machine?


this will be new, and primary. i only have 20' drive way+side walks, all concrete.


----------



## s002wjh (Sep 15, 2015)

43128 said:


> honda hs621. reliable, quiet, and throws far


not sure where to buy it at ohio.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they dont make them new any more but are very easy to find on craigslist


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If you're looking for a new single stage machine, you can't go wrong with either the Honda HS720 or the Toro 720. Both machines are very well built and offer enough power to handle most snowfall conditions. Simplicity is another brand that is starting to get attention with their single stage line 922 & 1222. I can't really speak to the Simplicity line of snow blowers, but having owned both Honda and Toro single stages I would not hesitate to purchase either of them again.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First I'd recommend heading off to dealerships near you to get a first hand look at the models they have to offer. You'll get a feel for the dealership at the same time. Having a trusted dealer is a good thing to have when it comes time for warranty work or service if and when the time comes. 

The brands mentioned so far have good reputations, and offer good quality machines. 

I'd vouch for looking for a used HS612 or HS521, but then that would depend on their condition too. There's a lot of good used Toros out there that would serve you well too, but there are others here more familiar with the Toro line to give advise on them.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

s002wjh said:


> looking for a good and reliable single stage snow blower, any recommendation?


Where's your location? Maybe we can help you search. 
And :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

We need some details on where you are (heavy vs wet snow). How much area you need to clear?

For New England, if you don't have a large driveway to clear, I recommend the Toro 180/418 or 518 single stages. If you have just a small 1 car driveway, a two-stroke Toro Powerlite would work.

If you're just clearing sidewalk, steps, decks, patios, an electric will work as well.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Honda hs 621 and its an awesome machine. If you want a new machine look at Home depot and Toro's new single stage 724 QXE. I just bought one and it too is an awesome machine.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-724-qxe-36002


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a look before you buy ....


----------



## s002wjh (Sep 15, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Where's your location? Maybe we can help you search.
> And :white^_^arial^_^0^_


i'm at dayton ohio, usually 15-20" snow/yr, some powder alot time its wet snow. i'm not familiar with used one so....


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

kueh said:


> Have a look before you buy ....
> 
> https://youtu.be/FI-AFIA56yo


I can tel you for a fact that my Honda 621 can cut thru that much dry snow as fast if not faster then that 2 stage machine. No problem


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

s002wjh said:


> i'm at dayton ohio, usually 15-20" snow/yr, some powder alot time its wet snow. i'm not familiar with used one so....


Then here is your answer which is at your local Home Depot

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/sn...-724-qxe-36002


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

kueh said:


> Have a look before you buy ....
> 
> https://youtu.be/FI-AFIA56yo


That video got a lot of flack on here when it first came out for poor user operation on the part of the single stage. Everyone says he was intentionally screwing up.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That video got a lot of flack on here when it first came out for poor user operation on the part of the single stage. Everyone says he was intentionally screwing up.


NO doubt


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in agreement with 621 on Dry Snow or Mildly Wet Snow. Very Mild.


With anyone beyond that, I get frustrated with the 621 as it will def. clog when taking the initial bite to set a course, and also when taking wet clumps and half-3/4 bucket bites, it tends to clog up the chute.

It really depends where you are located and what type of snow you get, as to how the machine behaves........8-12 inches of fluffy stuff or 5 inches of wet stuff.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That video got a lot of flack on here when it first came out for poor user operation on the part of the single stage. Everyone says he was intentionally screwing up.


NO doubt


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

all three of my 621's have had no issue pushing out wet snow and do not clog up any more then a 2 stage would under same conditions, maybe even less. 




mobiledynamics said:


> I'm in agreement with 621 on Dry Snow or Mildly Wet Snow. Very Mild.
> 
> 
> With anyone beyond that, I get frustrated with the 621 as it will def. clog when taking the initial bite to set a course, and also when taking wet clumps and half-3/4 bucket bites, it tends to clog up the chute.
> ...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

You have 3 621's and a new Toro.
Man, I would rather build another shed then lug all 4 up and down the basement !


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

mobiledynamics said:


> You have 3 621's and a new Toro.
> Man, I would rather build another shed then lug all 4 up and down the basement !


Have one 621 and the new Toro now. Sold the other 2 621's

The 621 is 90 lbs and the Toro 125, both easy to get downstairs


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I just sold one of my duo.
Note, both were pretty much tuned. Even did valve adjustments just because.
And both behaved the same as described - which is complete opposite of you experience...
I light right on the water. 
OE belts, paddles, etc. It's a clog monster with the typical northeast wet snow when taking the initial course bite. Nature of the beast just due to imperless design.

On wet snow, even with 3/4 bucket bites, it would clog. Moreso due to again, wet snow and the nature of the beast.....aka, no impeller is ~aerating/breaking~ up the snow out the chute.

Other times, it's a joy to use. 
As much as I like the 621, SS does have it's limitations based on snow.
I'm sure it's a pleasure on all concrete, 12" fluffy snow...


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> It really depends where you are located and what type of snow you get, as to how the machine behaves........8-12 inches of fluffy stuff or 5 inches of wet stuff.


I agree with that. If you live in an area where you get a lot of hard snow banks due to winds a single stage doesn't do well. Buy the tool appropriate for the conditions it'll be operated in.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> all three of my 621's have had no issue pushing out wet snow and do not clog up any more then a 2 stage would under same conditions, maybe even less.


I absolutely agree. Even with dense heavy wet snow, very rarely if ever does my HS621 clog. As long as I coat the chute with silicone, I generally don't have clogging issues with either the hS520 or the hs621.


----------



## s002wjh (Sep 15, 2015)

last year I had the greework, 12/15amp snowblower(hate the cord though), its not bad but had trouble with wet snow. the area I live in doesn't snow much, but due to temp, a lot time its mild wet snow. I would think the single stage gas has much more power to pump out mild wet snow.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That video got a lot of flack on here when it first came out for poor user operation on the part of the single stage. Everyone says he was intentionally screwing up.


Sorry, I was not aware of that.


----------

